
The United Nations has a radical, dangerous vision for the future of the Web - jsnathan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/09/24/the-united-nations-has-a-radical-dangerous-vision-for-the-future-of-the-web/
======
